# # of kibbles u feed & brand(s)



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

What brand of food do u feed your HEDGIE(S)

How often do u feed or do u free feed

How many kibbles per serving

*** if u have babies or have had babies, how much kibbles do u put out for mom and babies per feeding? 

Does anyone here feed their hedgies like #kibbles based on weight of the hedgehog?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a hedgehog now, but Lily got a mix of Solid Gold, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, and Wellness Indoor for most of her life, though it did change around more in her last year or so. I'd go for different brands for a new hedgehog now, though I haven't actually done any looking to plan out a new mix yet. I still like Solid Gold, but I've heard of a lot of hedgehogs not liking Natural Balance much, and Wellness is a great food, but too rich for some hedgehogs, so I'm not sure I'd have it as a first choice. With a new mix, I'd like to check out Acana and Merrick brands, not sure what else yet.

As far as amounts, all hedgehogs should be free fed unless there's a serious weight issue that hasn't been helped by other methods first. Moms & babies should especially be free fed as mom needs enough food to produce milk for the babies, and babies & young hedgehogs eat a lot as they're growing.

That said, food MUST be changed daily, and it's best to keep an eye on how much is being eaten, by weight or measuring. Hedgehogs are good at hiding illness and a decrease in eating is one of the first signs of something wrong.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A hedgehog should never run out of food and needs fresh food and fresh water every day. Every hedgehog eats a different amount just like people. There is no weight to food ratio you can use. The rule of thumb is to start with how much you think they'll eat in 24 hours and give them that. If its all gone before 24 hours is up then give more food at the next feeding, keep doing this till there is some left over every day. Dump out the old stuff and put in new food. You want to make sure there is always some left over. 

Sometimes the smallest hedgehog can eat the most and the biggest hedgehog eats the least or it can be reversed. They all have unique metabolisms.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

That's what I'm asking about

Babies should be free fed the first year at least. But then yesterday I was told my hog mother to be should not be using a gravity feeder and at the same time I'm reading I should try to minimize bothering her when she's got her new litter. So I had purchased a feeder of good enough size to hopefully last her 2 weeks so I would not have to bother her often. Also cuz she poops I'm her regular food dishes. So I purchased one she cannot sit in

I'm still pondering the kitten food. I've had so many issues feeding HQ cat food and thus resorted to using pretty pets (the food the parents were raised on as babies themselves) and I've got an 8lb bag of it thinking this was the best for them since they reacted to cat foods. My girl (mom to be) is able to fully eat cat food now. But she also switches to pretty pet just fine. I'm wondering the following

If I allow mom to go back to the HQ cat food. Her babies. Will be brought up on it? Will that REMOVE the diet problem? I would then not have to gradually wean them off pretty pets and onto cat food? Is that right? Would it be in my best interest to let the funny poop happen as toddlers so they start off on the right diet in life?

If I'm to make the diet switch i should do it this afternoon. Before the babies come.



Lilysmommy said:


> I don't have a hedgehog now, but Lily got a mix of Solid Gold, Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, and Wellness Indoor for most of her life, though it did change around more in her last year or so. I'd go for different brands for a new hedgehog now, though I haven't actually done any looking to plan out a new mix yet. I still like Solid Gold, but I've heard of a lot of hedgehogs not liking Natural Balance much, and Wellness is a great food, but too rich for some hedgehogs, so I'm not sure I'd have it as a first choice. With a new mix, I'd like to check out Acana and Merrick brands, not sure what else yet.
> 
> As far as amounts, all hedgehogs should be free fed unless there's a serious weight issue that hasn't been helped by other methods first. Moms & babies should especially be free fed as mom needs enough food to produce milk for the babies, and babies & young hedgehogs eat a lot as they're growing.
> 
> That said, food MUST be changed daily, and it's best to keep an eye on how much is being eaten, by weight or measuring. Hedgehogs are good at hiding illness and a decrease in eating is one of the first signs of something wrong.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

The reason my hogs had diet issues is cuz the breeder only ever fed them pretty pets. So they had stomach issues when I try to feed cat food. If I allow mom and babies to come. To eat cat food. The babies won't have upset tummies then?


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

nikki said:


> A hedgehog should never run out of food and needs fresh food and fresh water every day. Every hedgehog eats a different amount just like people. There is no weight to food ratio you can use. The rule of thumb is to start with how much you think they'll eat in 24 hours and give them that. If its all gone before 24 hours is up then give more food at the next feeding, keep doing this till there is some left over every day. Dump out the old stuff and put in new food. You want to make sure there is always some left over.
> 
> Sometimes the smallest hedgehog can eat the most and the biggest hedgehog eats the least or it can be reversed. They all have unique metabolisms.


She eats almost half a cup of pretty pets. So should I give her half a cup of kitty kibbles? I have always free fed full bowls I don't know how much she eats but she poops on her food all the time. I find stick together food with poop in her dish daily. It's gross I don't want her eating her poop.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No, you were told feed and water daily.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

*A little help on diet switchover?*

25% new cat kibbles to 75% pretty pets to start?

It's sonics first day and first time sampling the new cat kibbles. He's doing what my first boy did. He ate around the pretty pets

Where I went wrong. Is I gave in. And gave him more cat kibbles. And allowed him to never eat the pretty pets. So basically although 50/50 mix was given. He ate 100% new food and he got very sick

So. I've given him enough food for at least til tonight. Assuming he eats everything in the dish. If he only eats the cat kibbles and ignores the pretty pets? Do I just wait him out til he eats the pretty pets before giving him more 25/75 food?

I leave on August 20 for my cruise. If I can switch him over completely to cat food before I go. That would be awesome. I don't think very highly of pretty pets personally. But it was what they were fed as a baby.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> No, you were told feed and water daily.


I'm not asking about the babies. I'm asking about the girl right now. I made changes to the type of food she was eating due to concern as I recently lost a male and I was unsure if the diet is what killed him.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No. Any animal deserves fresh food on a daily basis. It isn't relevant if they are babies or seniors or in the prime of their life.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You need to measure out how much exactly she gets every day so that you can tell how much she's eating. If you give her access to huge, unknown amounts of food that doesn't get changed daily, you can't know how much she's eating. You won't be able to tell if she's suddenly stopped eating, or severely decreased her intake. A sick hedgehog will often decrease their eating or stop altogether, and sometimes that's the only way you'll know.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

And honestly, would you want to eat leftovers that have been left out in a bowl for a week straight? Would you want to eat at least fresh food even if it was the same food? Give you hedgehog fresh food and water every single day. It's just mean not to.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> No. Any animal deserves fresh food on a daily basis. It isn't relevant if they are babies or seniors or in the prime of their life.


I'm not talking bout fresh food or not. I'm asking how much people give their hogs as I've always free feed and top up. So for me to switch to daily I need to know how much to give them to start. It's not about how old they are. I'm asking ages to see which age group my two falls in and use that as a guide to approx how much to feed. I'm also aware that higher quality food means they eat less vs low quality filler types which they eat more.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> And honestly, would you want to eat leftovers that have been left out in a bowl for a week straight? Would you want to eat at least fresh food even if it was the same food? Give you hedgehog fresh food and water every single day. It's just mean not to.


I'm not being mean to my pet and I'm done talking to u


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe the mentioning replacing the gravity feeder with a dish that will hold up to two weeks of food is where we are getting the hang up. 
I wouldn't worry about the actual number of kibble. Try this. Put a couple tablespoons in the dish, we will say 3 for example. If when you check the next day to change food and water, it's empty give him 3 1/2 tablespoons. If there is a little bit in there, throw yesterday's food out and give the same amount of food as the day before.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, let me see if I can type this out more clearly.

For your female:

*** First ask an experienced breeder if you should keep her on Pretty Pets until the babies are weaned, or start switching her now. I'm not sure which is better - change for a new mom is bad, but Pretty Pets is a garbage food & she needs healthy food so she can nurse the babies & stay healthy herself. The babies should be okay with the cat food if they wean to it, you'll just have to kind of wait & see.

- No gravity feeder. Even after she has the babies, you need to go into the room once a day to change food & water. That's all you need to do. The "no disturbance" thing is for no cleaning, no peeking at or touching mom/babies, no disturbing the nest, etc. But food & water still need to be changed & monitored, and since mom knows you, generally it's fine to take the necessary risk and change food/water. If you want to limit time spent in the room, have extra bowls so you can have food & water already in them, go into the room & switch old bowls with new bowls, then leave right away again.

- To make sure mom has enough food, go ahead & give her half a cup of food (either one, PP or cat food). See what she eats by the next day. If it's all gone, do 5 tablespoons for the next bowl. Increase as needed until she has food left in the bowl the next day to make sure she's getting what she needs. If she has a lot of cat food left over, you could decrease the amount a little so you're not wasting as much food, but make sure there's still at least a little left over so you know she's getting enough & in case she has an extra hungry day.

For your boy:

I see you're switching him over. How much food is he getting with both PP and cat food combined? How much food is he actually eating if he's only eating the cat food?

IMO, if he eats only the 25% worth of cat food tonight, I would start adding in a little more cat food tomorrow so he's getting more to eat. Yes, this may cause some tummy upset, but I still don't think it was JUST the food switch that caused issues with your previous boy, or otherwise it was an extreme case.

To help him out with the food switch in case he has problems, go either to your vet or to a pharmacy. The vet can give you Bene-Bac, which is probiotics meant specifically for animals. You can add that to his food to help his GI system deal with the switch. If you would prefer, you can also find acidophilus at a human pharmacy, near the vitamins. It comes in capsules and it's a powder. You can open the capsules and sprinkle the powder on his food & that will help as well. I used acidophilus for Lily, but either one is fine and will help him.

One very important question for you regarding your boy - are you mixing in the entire mix of multiple cat foods? Or only one cat food? It needs to be only ONE cat food. Switch him to only one cat food right now and make sure he's doing fine on that. When you get back from your cruise, you can start adding in more cat foods, one at a time. You do NOT want to mix in numerous foods at once - this will only cause more GI problems. If you get the okay from an experienced breeder to switch your female to cat food, you need to do the same thing for her - only ONE cat food at a time, and that will be fine until you can get home and continue adding in new foods slowly.

Does that help with understanding what to do for each hedgehog? It's a lot of information, I know, and it can get confusing when some of it is conflicting, especially due to the differences with each hedgehog's situation.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

I free feed in part cuz I have a lot of pets. And I don't want to forget someone. Sometimes. Things happen. U run out of house in hurry and forget to feed them. I've got 25 hamsters 13 chinchillas and the two hedgehogs I wash all hog wheels after breakfast unless time doesn't permit. My chins are housed in groups so I cannot feed limited portions as I wouldn't know if someone didn't get their share etc. as for hamsters. I have roborovski colony of 10 (so can't portion control there either) and some of my other Campbell and dwarfs are in pairs, my Chinese hams are solos, and same goes for my Syrians. The gravity feeder is cuz I'm new to hogs and they aren't a part of my routine yet and I've had a non stop roller coaster of issues due to kibbles. So the feeder at least takes the stress out of remember to feed what and how much. When I come back from my trip they will not be on feeder unless it proves to be better than dish. 

Even if I don't fill up the feeder. I do intend to use it as their dish. Cuz it keeps the poop out. My girl likes to sit on the food and **** on them. The feeder edge is higher than the food dishes so she doesn't sit on the feeder. 

I understand what u are saying about not feeding her months supply at a time cuz it's not fresh that way. But what I plan to do is remove the excess kibbles. But I do intend to still use the feeder as their food dish. Does that make more sense?


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

They are in my room. Moving them out of my room is not possible. I live in a small rental. And the other room houses the chinchillas with AC it's not possible.

She's totally used to me in the room. As that is where I am 90% of the day.

There are no breeders here to ask. The closest one is hours away by bus and taxi. No one closer breeds legitly that I know of

The mom was already fully switched over to my cat kibble 3 weeks ago. Only 1 week ago I took her off it coz she got very fat and it wasn't until 4 days ago. That I realized. She def preg. And not just getting fat from the kibbles. She's as round as a ball when balled up.

Moms back on the cat kibble. She's happy and fine with the change. Her babies are not here yet.

I will continue to use the gravity feeder just not fill it all up. I can just use the bottom dish part as her food bowl. Cuz reg food bowls she poops on the food. 
I can work on giving her daily food by scooping it and putting it into the feeder

QUOTE=Lilysmommy;704729]Okay, let me see if I can type this out more clearly.

For your female:

*** First ask an experienced breeder if you should keep her on Pretty Pets until the babies are weaned, or start switching her now. I'm not sure which is better - change for a new mom is bad, but Pretty Pets is a garbage food & she needs healthy food so she can nurse the babies & stay healthy herself. The babies should be okay with the cat food if they wean to it, you'll just have to kind of wait & see.

- No gravity feeder. Even after she has the babies, you need to go into the room once a day to change food & water. That's all you need to do. The "no disturbance" thing is for no cleaning, no peeking at or touching mom/babies, no disturbing the nest, etc. But food & water still need to be changed & monitored, and since mom knows you, generally it's fine to take the necessary risk and change food/water. If you want to limit time spent in the room, have extra bowls so you can have food & water already in them, go into the room & switch old bowls with new bowls, then leave right away again.

- To make sure mom has enough food, go ahead & give her half a cup of food (either one, PP or cat food). See what she eats by the next day. If it's all gone, do 5 tablespoons for the next bowl. Increase as needed until she has food left in the bowl the next day to make sure she's getting what she needs. If she has a lot of cat food left over, you could decrease the amount a little so you're not wasting as much food, but make sure there's still at least a little left over so you know she's getting enough & in case she has an extra hungry day.

For your boy:

I see you're switching him over. How much food is he getting with both PP and cat food combined? How much food is he actually eating if he's only eating the cat food?

IMO, if he eats only the 25% worth of cat food tonight, I would start adding in a little more cat food tomorrow so he's getting more to eat. Yes, this may cause some tummy upset, but I still don't think it was JUST the food switch that caused issues with your previous boy, or otherwise it was an extreme case.

To help him out with the food switch in case he has problems, go either to your vet or to a pharmacy. The vet can give you Bene-Bac, which is probiotics meant specifically for animals. You can add that to his food to help his GI system deal with the switch. If you would prefer, you can also find acidophilus at a human pharmacy, near the vitamins. It comes in capsules and it's a powder. You can open the capsules and sprinkle the powder on his food & that will help as well. I used acidophilus for Lily, but either one is fine and will help him.

(I have acidophilus. 30 billion count. I use it for my chinchillas and hamsters)

One very important question for you regarding your boy - are you mixing in the entire mix of multiple cat foods? Or only one cat food? It needs to be only ONE cat food. Switch him to only one cat food right now and make sure he's doing fine on that. When you get back from your cruise, you can start adding in more cat foods, one at a time. You do NOT want to mix in numerous foods at once - this will only cause more GI problems. If you get the okay from an experienced breeder to switch your female to cat food, you need to do the same thing for her - only ONE cat food at a time, and that will be fine until you can get home and continue adding in new foods slowly.

Does that help with understanding what to do for each hedgehog? It's a lot of information, I know, and it can get confusing when some of it is conflicting, especially due to the differences with each hedgehog's situation. [/QUOTE]

(I have all my food already blended in equal quantities by weight!) it's all zip loc bagged up cuz the original food bags didn't zip properly after I cut open bags. I have no way to sort it all back out there's about 35LB of cat food all blended it's in large zip lock now

The boy is only 1 tbsp of blended cat kibble to 3 tbsp of pretty pets. He's only eating the new cat food. If he ignores the pretty pets. But is still hungry. Do I insist he eats the pretty pets still on his food bowl before refilling with 25/75 mix? Cuz otherwise. It makes no sense to give him that 25/75 cuz he's only eating the 25% and waiting for more. It's how I ended up giving my deceased boy 100% new kibbles all he can eat on the first day of switchover. He was hungry. And refused the pretty pets when he had the option to choose between cat and PP
THIs Is the part I'm having issues with. Is what do I do. If he has the 3 tbsp of PP left and ate the 1 TBSP of cat kibble and refuses to eat the PP? cuz I know he eats a lot and 1 TBSP cat kibble is not enough. He eats almost half a cup as well just like the girl. Of pretty pets a day!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If daily feeding isn't on your routine yet that is understandable. Make a checklist. Set a timer on your cell phone. Feed when the news comes on the tv at night, it will become habit. 
It doesn't matter what you feed in providing its fresh food and doesn't have a lip or anything that inhibits her from getting all the food.
We were waiting on a more experienced breeder to weigh in on the switching food for mom. Especially if you switched from pretty pets to kibble 3 weeks ago, back to pretty pets a week ago.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The gravity feeder is fine as long as the food's still being changed daily.  If mom's on the cat food & doing fine, then just go ahead and leave it since it's already done.

I already explained what to do with your male, go back and read it again. Your previous boy either had something else going on, or had a very extreme reaction. Hedgehogs do not do well eating very small amounts for longer than a day or two - it can make them very sick. If he's refusing to eat any PP by tomorrow, start to add in more cat food. You should also get the probiotics, it will help his body deal with the change.

If he has too many issues, then you need to either try & sort out one kind of kibble to start with, or buy a new bag or something. It's not a good idea to switch to a blend of kibbles, too many new foods can prove overwhelming for some hogs. You can keep going & see how he does, but if he has lots of green poop that doesn't clear up in a few days, especially with help from probiotics, or if it progresses to diarrhea, then he needs to have only one new food introduced at a time.

As far as the breeders, I mentioned (for the second time) what you should do in your newest thread.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, you know what? It's nice you are done talking to me, because you've been a total blockhead through this whole thing. But I'm sure not done talking to you. You've repeatedly asked the same questions and received answers (the same ones!) phrased differently for you so you could understand them. And then kept asking. You've been told over and over what to do about feeding. You've been told to leave the momma hog completely alone aside from fresh food and water daily until the babies are a minimum of two weeks. You've been told that the odds of your previous hog dieing because his diet was highly unlikely and was probably an illness he should have received treatment for and didn't.

And now I'm going to tell you some things you really don't want to hear but desperately need to be told. I care about the well being of your hedgehogs, and frankly your feelings come in a far second place to that. And honestly you're irritating pretty much everyone watching this thread especially those trying very hard to help you.

You made the most irresponsible decision for one of the worst reasons possible. And you did it with no prior research beyond what a stranger told you while you were in a pet supply store. Cute babies is not the reason you breed. You breed because you have hogs with pedigrees that are clean of genetic defect going back several generations that are also the friendliest hogs. You have neither of those things. And you only do it after thoroughly researching everything involved. You haven't done that either. Clearly. You haven't even successfully kept a hedgehog alive and healthy through it's full life expectancy! You probably could have saved the last one had you been prepared with adequate vet care. But you weren't. Your hedgehog paid the price for that. And here you are, with more hedgehogs, which btw, you obviously don't have any idea how to properly care for, and you're trying to make more of them! And then you schedule yourself to be out of town right around when you're going to have babies with nobody to check on them! On top of that you have a pets stores worth of other small animals to take care of. Why on earth would you want more? Are you aware that most city codes limit the number of animals you can have? And the number is typically way smaller than what you have. And you're in a rental? A small one at that? Does your landlord know about your zoo? How can you possibly even have the time to spend enjoying any of them after giving proper care to all of them?

I'm not here because I take any joy in making you feel bad. I'm sorry it has to be a by product of the conversation, but I have no qualms about saying what needs said. You've done a bad thing for a bad reason, in one of the worst possible ways and someone has to say it. I really, really hope your female is a good momma and has a safe, easy delivery. Because you've needlessly risked her life. You could very well lose her in this endeavor. So I hope you're done acting like a child who refuses to understand what's being explained to her and take everyone's advice to heart. There's tons and tons of really great and helpful information on this forum if you'll take advantage of it. And I hope you do. And I hope you'll learn from this and never breed again.


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

I found the girl. But she's not responded


----------



## PEBBLES83 (Jul 19, 2015)

You have got to be the most rude person ive ever come across. Before i got the hedgehogs i did my research so thank you very much for assuming and making an ass out of yourself

and if u were remotely as open minded as i am. U will be well aware that different people say different things. Which is why i keep asking

as for how many pets i have for your info my freaking landlord is well aware of it as hes seen it. And so long as all my cages are maintained and the place has no smells. He is fine with it

and my city has no problems with what we do. Maybe where u live

calling people block heads shows u are very rude

if u had intended to help. Hope u know. The number one reason people reject advise is when people like you get rude and make people upset and they then reject any info u have to offer.

And i hope u grow up. And mature. Just cuz everyone does it one way. Does not make something someone else done wrong. Just cuz u feel i should have owned a hedgehog its entire life before even contemplating breeding is your opinion and yours alone. Keep it to yourself.

Im blacklisting u. I will not be reading or responding to anything u comment on on my posts. Hope it was worth it to u being nasty and rude to people



shinydistraction said:


> well, you know what? It's nice you are done talking to me, because you've been a total blockhead through this whole thing. But i'm sure not done talking to you. You've repeatedly asked the same questions and received answers (the same ones!) phrased differently for you so you could understand them. And then kept asking. You've been told over and over what to do about feeding. You've been told to leave the momma hog completely alone aside from fresh food and water daily until the babies are a minimum of two weeks. You've been told that the odds of your previous hog dieing because his diet was highly unlikely and was probably an illness he should have received treatment for and didn't.
> 
> And now i'm going to tell you some things you really don't want to hear but desperately need to be told. I care about the well being of your hedgehogs, and frankly your feelings come in a far second place to that. And honestly you're irritating pretty much everyone watching this thread especially those trying very hard to help you.
> 
> ...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm only rude to people who deserve it. You were told over and over again what to do and it was explained to you why what you were are doing and the knowledge that you have is wrong. You obviously did little to no research. If you had you would know at least as much as I do about breeding. I'm not a breeder and I know way, way more than you do. You refuse to learn so I'm going to be mean. End of story.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PEBBLES83 said:


> Just cuz u feel i should have owned a hedgehog its entire life before even contemplating breeding is your opinion and yours alone. Keep it to yourself.


Actually, owning a hedgehog for its entire lifespan before you attempt breeding is one of the more common recommendations from responsible, ethical breeders (which are the only breeders you should be listening to in terms of breeding advice). Along with having a pedigree that's clear of genetic issues like WHS, and having a mentor to walk you through the process so that you're not figuring out the babies and care on your own. I do hope that you still make an effort to find a responsible, experienced breeder who can help you with this litter so they have a better chance. It doesn't have to be someone living near you, so please check other hedgehog groups & forums even though you're leaving this one. A responsible, experienced breeder who can give you advice will have been breeding for at least a few years, have owned hedgehogs for longer, will have pedigreed breeding hedgehogs, and won't needlessly risk babies by handling them too early, bothering mom, etc.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If you find one willing to work with you, please take their advice and if you question things that's ok. They would probably be able to help you understand how they came about their practices, either through other breeders, literature, or plain experience. 
If you don't find one and choose to stay here on this forum understand this. Most of us are adults. Combined we have tons of years experience, in various different areas of hedgehog lives. If someone is giving incorrect advice, especially in an active forum, we will call each other out on it. It's not personal. It's for the best interest of the hedgehog in question.
For me personally I don't think any less of a person who shares incorrect information in most cases, someone just gave them incorrect information. 
But for your hedgehogs benefit if you find a mentor listen to what they are sharing with you, it truly is a gift.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

_Animal Control Bylaw No. 7932
PART TWO: HOUSEHOLD PETS 
2.1 Maximum Number of Household Pets

2.1.1 Subject to the maximums per species in this Part and to any strata bylaw passed pursuant to the Strata Property Act respecting the number of household pets permitted in a strata unit, a person may keep:

(a) a *maximum of five (5) household pets* in a one-family dwelling or two-family dwelling; or

(b) a maximum of three (3) household pets in a multiple-family dwelling;

2.1.2 The limits prescribed in subsection 2.1.1 do not include any litter of puppies or __kittens_

So I looked up the rules for keeping animals in your city. And guess what? If you do actually have the number of animals you say you do, you are breaking the law in a big way. It took literally 2 minutes for me to find this information.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

ART SEVEN: FURBEARING ANIMALS
7.1 General Prohibition

7.1.1 A person must not keep a furbearing animal in a one-family dwelling, two-family dwelling, or a multiple-family dwelling.

This was too interesting not to share also. A furbearing animal is later define as:

means any fox, beaver, marten, mink, muskrat, otter, racoon, skunk, *chinchilla*, fisher, or other like animal, other than a household pet.

Now, in this case, I think you're fine as they are household pets. However, the sheer number of them is a problem.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Reposting because I think the OP has blocked you.



shinydistraction said:


> _Animal Control Bylaw No. 7932
> PART TWO: HOUSEHOLD PETS
> 2.1 Maximum Number of Household Pets
> 
> ...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Reposting because I think the OP has blocked you.



shinydistraction said:


> ART SEVEN: FURBEARING ANIMALS
> 7.1 General Prohibition
> 
> 7.1.1 A person must not keep a furbearing animal in a one-family dwelling, two-family dwelling, or a multiple-family dwelling.
> ...


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know if she has her blocked, she took off her location in her profile. Makes me assume that she had seen it.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, that is fantastic. I remember where she lives. May try to file a complaint with her city.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Pebbles, please reread everything people have told you. You have been given lots of great advice to make both your life and your hedgehogs' lives easier, as well as free legal advice. Getting mad and blocking people because they aren't telling you what you want to hear isn't helping you.


----------

